# The Frankenstein Brothers.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's all 3 Posthumas Production's replacement Frankenstein Monsters parts on the Monogram Luminators kits. 

Boris Karloff in Bride of Frankenstein, Boris Karloff in Son of Frankenstein and Glenn Strange in House of Frankenstein.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Geeze MCR, I hope you're not buying forum/band width by the square foot !! :lol: So where is Peter Boyle ???


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow!!! I love the three of them together!!! Excellent work!!!


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Now all they need is the Lon Chaney Frank. from Ghost of Frank. and the Bela Lugosi Frank. from Frank. Meets The Wolfman.

How about Franken Dilbert meets Wolf Wally?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The one on the right looks strange.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

If they make them, I'm not too sure I want to build another 2 or 3 Monogram Luminators kits.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

the Dabbler said:


> So where is Peter Boyle ???


That would be awesome! Young Frankenstein is one of my all-time favorite movies.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The Bela and Chaney Dracula heads might not be too hard to convert using one of the Karloff heads. You'd have to carefully saw off the top of the Frankenstein head and the top of the Dracula head and switch them and fill in the seams with putty. Chaney's moustache would need to be filled off though. 

It's a job I'd like to not think about!


----------

